# Need to rent or lease a tub grinder or horizontal grinder



## Newseason (Jul 5, 2010)

I am in the Hartford area and really need a tub grinder or horizontal grinder to make some mulch. Anyone know where I can rent or lease one in this area???


----------



## treeman82 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd start calling up the larger local mulch or land clearing companies if I was you... Odds are they will be able to help you. One local guy over here used to rent out their horizontal grinder w/ excavator for I think around 4K per day... that was a number of years ago though.


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2010)

Newseason said:


> I am in the Hartford area and really need a tub grinder or horizontal grinder to make some mulch. Anyone know where I can rent or lease one in this area???


 call steve a vermerr ne its in milford ct area


----------



## Land Clearing (Mar 19, 2011)

Newseason said:


> I am in the Hartford area and really need a tub grinder or horizontal grinder to make some mulch. Anyone know where I can rent or lease one in this area???


 
If still in need of a horizontal grinder, check out Rancourt Land Clearing


----------

